# sawgrass sg400 shows offline



## pigeonzs (Jan 9, 2015)

i have been tryn to rack my brain why the printer keeps showing that it's offline. i was more familiar with powerdriver but after this update I can't seem to print anything from my computer....anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Laptop?
If you cycle power on printer, does it go back online?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

